# Neutral connection in panelboard



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2010)

How many code sections can you think of that will address this as a violation?

Any?


----------



## RJJ (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

See this stuff all the time! :roll:


----------



## jim baird (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

Deserves a "C" for Creativity doesn't it?


----------



## raider1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

110.14(B) requires all splicing devices to be covered with an insulation equivalent to that of the conductors.

310.4(A) does not permit conductors smaller than 1/0 to be paralelled so the apparent bare #10 could not be doubled over to try to achieve a larger size.

Chris


----------



## dcspector (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> 110.14(B) requires all splicing devices to be covered with an insulation equivalent to that of the conductors.310.4(A) does not permit conductors smaller than 1/0 to be paralelled so the apparent bare #10 could not be doubled over to try to achieve a larger size.
> 
> Chris


Great calls Chris.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

What is the electrican trying to do ?

Why could'nt the white braided netural be installed in the same lug, was the lug striped or wire too large?


----------



## karmann33 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> What is the electrican trying to do ? Why could'nt the white braided netural be installed in the same lug, was the lug striped or wire too large?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

It is a #6 and would have fit in the terminal nicely.  Sometimes I wonder


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

Jar546,

Are you allowed more than one neutral or ground wire in a lug, I noticed all the lugs in the picture only had one wire, I've seen two wires even in my own panel box in some of the lugs. Is it allowed by code?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

Only 1 neutral per lug.  Grounds can have more than 1 if the terminal in the panel is labeled for it.  Most allow 2 grounds but I saw a label once that allowed 3 14's but I don't remember what brand it was.

And when more than one ground, they have to be the same size too.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

I think it was the '02 NEC that said the neutral terminal is not to share a lug with any other conductor.

One electrician I flagged for more than one neutral on a lug told me he had seen panel enclosures that stated on a sticker that two neutrals would be OK under one lug.


----------



## raider1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard



			
				jim baird said:
			
		

> I think it was the '02 NEC that said the neutral terminal is not to share a lug with any other conductor.One electrician I flagged for more than one neutral on a lug told me he had seen panel enclosures that stated on a sticker that two neutrals would be OK under one lug.


Correct, a new section in the 2002 NEC, 408.21, required that grounded conductors must terminate in a a single lug.

This was part of the installation instructions and a UL requirement for many years before it was added to the NEC.

In the 2008 NEC this requirement is located in 408.41.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard

raider1,

So if a sticker in a panelbox enclosure states that more than one neutral is allowed in a lug, like Jim states an electrican told him, would you be allowed to continue adding additional circuits, using the lugs that are not doubled up? Or does 408.41 apply to the existing panelbox enclosure?

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## raider1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Neutral connection in panelboard



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> raider1,So if a sticker in a panelbox enclosure states that more than one neutral is allowed in a lug, like Jim states an electrican told him, would you be allowed to continue adding additional circuits, using the lugs that are not doubled up? Or does 408.41 apply to the existing panelbox enclosure?
> 
> Thanks for your insight!


IMHO, 408.41 would not allow you to install new circuits to the panelboard and have more than 1 grounded (Neutral) conductor installed under the lug even if the sticker in the panel permits it.

I am highly skeptical that there are any panelboards that specifically permit multiple neutrals under 1 lug.

Chris


----------

